

Can Recipe Search Engines Make You a Better Cook? - Gnan
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/18/dining/can-recipe-search-engines-make-you-a-better-cook.html?_r=1&ref=global-home

======
zwieback
Going to the web for a new, untried recipe is very hit-or-miss. I think it's
more useful if you've already made something similar.

If I try something new I usually go to two or three standard sources, e.g. Joy
of Cooking, Cook's Illustrated, Silver Palate or Dr. Oetker and then compare
with a handful of search results from the web. That way I get a feel what the
range of each of the ingredients is.

What would be really interesting to me is an app that pulls down as many
recipe sources as possible, normalizes the ingredients and displays them all
on a percentage scale. Doesn't really help with learning a new recipe but that
would be great for experienced cooks looking for specific variations.

------
mashmac2
More accurate headline:

Can Recipe Search Engines Find Recipes That Actually Taste Good And Meet Your
Requirements? No Cooking Ability Required.

